# Puppy got bit! *UPDATE WITH PICS*



## fgiotto (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello again...

I just got a call from my breeder telling me that my puppy got bit by another puppy this week on the nose and has a small scab on the place of the bite and that the bite was powerful enough to draw blood. I picked out the puppy a couple weeks ago and noticed another small scab that was healing well on his snout.

I picked out a male puppy from the middle of the pack. I didn't want a dominating dog but no wimp as well. I'm worried that this with the other bite mark show a weak puppy.

They called asking me to come look at the puppy and they told me I'd have the option of switching puppies if it's something I was worried about. 
I'm going there this weekend to check it out.

Should I worry? What do I do?
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Puppy got bit!*

Personally I don't think it's the end of the world. Some may disagree though. Puppies are puppies and they play rough. Sometimes they catch a littermate and it causes a bump or a scab. I know when we picked up our boy he had a few bumps on the top of his head and one on his cheek from playing but they went away within a week or so and you can't see them any longer. We never worried about it. I'm not certain how this does or doesn't play into the puppy being "weak" though- I never thought much past the fact that he was playing.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Puppy got bit!*

What behavior have you seen from the pup in the past? My first instinct is that puppies play rough and any injury resulting isn't due to any behavior other than play. I doubt it was intentional from the pup that bit yours.

Now, if you have visited the pup in the past and noticed that it was shy and didin't play with the others, etc. then you have reason to worry IF you are not wanting a shy dog.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

*Puppy got bit!*

What does the breeder have to say about all of this? I'd start by asking them these questions bec they should know best. But also remember that the pup is so young you can train certain these in or out of them without issue including modifying innate behaviors.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Puppy got bit!*

Just because pup was bitten by another pup, does not indicate a submissive pup. It just means that pup A, got the jump on pup B at that particular time. Who knows how much blood your pup has drawn from the other pups. It doesn't mean they are submissive either.


----------



## fgiotto (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, helped a lot!

I went out to see my boy this weekend and he's still extremely sweet playful and good looking so I feel much better now.
The breeder didnt actually catch the moment of the bite so they don't know if it was from his mom or one of his littermates. 

Here's an update with a couple pics. He's 7 weeks old now so it's countdown mode for me 

New question: Do you guys think hair will ever grow back in the place of the bite?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful pup! It's hard to say whether the hair will grow back or not. If it was a shallow wound and the hair simply fell off with the scab, then it'll probably grow back. If there is a visible scarring of the skin (you should be able to tell the difference between scarred skin and skin that just doesn't have hair, it has a different texture) then I have found that hair sometimes doesn't grow back over scars.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

fgiotto, that's one good looking pup, scars and all.
If you plan on hunting with him or even letting him enjoy field tests and such he will have more scars than that in his life...remember scars add character  Even on cute vizslas. 
Good luck with your little guy


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Agree. he's handsome as ever even with the scar. The other thing to note is that his face is going to grow so even if he always has a scar there, eventually it will look so much smaller as his face gets bigger. I agree with those who say that scars add character.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fgi - battle scars from the field or at home just make them more beautiful - they are a gundog - go then show ! eVen the AKC realizes this a working dog and life is hard - if you have a V with no marks - just not working them hard enough - PIKE in the field - over under ( love those long guns ) or thru a fence - when PIKE is hunting - NOTHING stops him !


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

You have a great looking pup there. I think the scar looks great, but I'm cynical. The hair may or may not fully grow back, but the scar will blend in color in a few weeks. My guy has scars everywhere. There's a 4 inch gash on his head from a dog fight a few monthes back that is just starting to regrow some hair. All four of his legs are scarred up with a nice 6 inch long cut on a back leg from last year (those hidden barbed wire fences are brutal to a working dog). His inner thighs are constantly scraped and scabbed from hard running with other dogs in the field. I don't think Kauzy would have it any other way. A scarred up V = a happy working dog.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree that the scar (if it even scars) will appear smaller as the pup grows. My Dozer always has nicks and bumps and bruises on him. They're crazy dogs and they'll have the marks to prove it.


----------



## fgiotto (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies!! After reading this I'm even hoping he does have a scar to show...
Proves he's a tough guy from birth 8)

I still love him the same with or without scars and I couldn't be any more excited about him coming home this week


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley got bit by a Cattle dog in about the same spot, it also bled...a lot. The fur grew back within a couple weeks. Even if it doesn't go away it'll give him some character.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our 2nd V was bitten once at doggie day care. It took some time, but the hair eventually grew back.

The pup is very cute with or without a scar


----------

